

Previously banned choose your own adventure story by Soviet computer scientists - ritchiea
http://selectadecision.info/woods.html

======
IanDrake
By making every poor decision possible I quickly arrived at my end.

"You go to the cauldron stern-faced without showing a tear and are cooked and
are eaten.

DEATH END"

